# 2 Questions



## Para Bellum (Apr 3, 2019)

1.  Are there any benefits to wiring LEDs parallel vs. in series?

2.  Are there any benefits to running 2 batteries in 24V vs. 1 battery at a time in 12V?

Tired of my furthest light from the battery dimming.  Would rather them all go out at once I think.  Any input would be helpful and appreciated.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## JustUs4All (Apr 4, 2019)

Assuming two equally capable batteries:
Two 12v batteries in series = doubles the voltage to 24v and keeps the same output capacity.  
Two 12v batteries in parallel keeps the same voltage, 12v, and doubles the output capacity.

I am not sure but would think that running 12v leds on a 24v circuit would fry the leds pretty quickly while running 24v leds on a 12v circuit would cause the leds to be dimmer than normal.

An expert I ain't and I did not stay in a Holiday Inn last night so you might want to wait for an electrician or do some research on your own. I am full of advice but do not recommend relying upon it exclusively.


----------



## Para Bellum (Apr 8, 2019)

No one?


----------



## rapid fire (Apr 14, 2019)

You want your lights in series unless you have a whole bunch. Then run multiple banks in parallel to each other but in series. Are your lights 12/24v? If so they will be more efficient in 24v. They will pull half the amp of a 12v. If you are dimming at the end, you probably have too small of wire and youre running your batteries way too low. Add batteries or switch to 24v


----------



## Para Bellum (Apr 17, 2019)

rapid fire said:


> You want your lights in series unless you have a whole bunch. Then run multiple banks in parallel to each other but in series. Are your lights 12/24v? If so they will be more efficient in 24v. They will pull half the amp of a 12v. If you are dimming at the end, you probably have too small of wire and youre running your batteries way too low. Add batteries or switch to 24v



Thanks RF.  I agree about the wire gauge so but I re-wired them with 6 ga to a 50A switch and then through a 40A maxi fuse to one 12V battery.  We'll see how they do.  I'd love to run 24V but can't deal with another battery in the boat.  Don't want to run in series.  Can't risk losing all of my lights if any issues.


----------



## rapid fire (Apr 19, 2019)

What lights and how many are you running? Even a 29 or 31 serries battery isn't going to last long with very many 12v lights.


----------



## Para Bellum (Apr 25, 2019)

I have 8 50 watt SeeLite LEDs and 2 Rigid 27 watt LEDs.  All wired into 6 ga to a 50A switch to a 40A maxi fuse to a Wal-Mart EverStart battery.  Went last night.  Flipped the lights on at 8 PM and shot until 12 AM.  The lights never dimmed.  Trolling motor is wired same way to another EverStart battery.


----------



## j_seph (Apr 25, 2019)

What is bowfishing without the hum of a generator in the background at all times?


----------



## Para Bellum (May 10, 2019)

I prefer listening to music, not having to yell at my buddy all night and no headache on the way home myself but to each his own I reckon.


----------

